# Kids getting weighed when they go to school ?



## Mrs Doddy

I've heard that schools do this ? Is this nationwide ? As with anything they have their reasons for doing it but what do they do if your child is
Overweight or underweight ? 

Dd was 4 weeks early when she was born , hated milk and took a long time to eat a balanced diet - even now meat is hard to get into her. She has a balanced diet and today I was proud of her as at a BBQ with cakes, choc and crisps and she went for the carrots and cucumber sticks , ate loads of them before she touched the sweet things ! 

Am just a bit worried what they will do - as far as I'm concerned I can do no more than what I do - I still offer her new foods to try, she is ok with mince, ham, chicken if it's in a pie ortherwise won't touch it - she won't eat roast meats so do what I can, she has eggs, carbs, fruit,veg - gets her 5 a day most days and is allowed treats sometimes , no sweets like haribos ect(only choc)


----------



## shanny

it is nationwide - I think if they are worried maybe bottom 5% and top 95% percentile they refer you to school nurse?


----------



## hattiehippo

You can withdraw your child from it if you want - it's not compulsory just advised.

I know Tom will come out on the light side.


----------



## Dragonfly

They done it in front of the class here, I opted it. My son has enough docs.


----------



## lindseymw

You just get a letter a couple of days later with the details (at least I did anyway). I'm not sure if you get offered advice/help if your child is deemed overweight/underweight though.


----------



## Boomerslady

I didn't know about this, thanks for posting. I'm going to opt him out I think, I remember as a child they did this to me and I was a chibby kid, I got taken off and had a talking too about eating healthy (I was 11 I think) it battered my self esteem for years.

I think you can tell if a child is overweight. Ben is on the bulky side but me and his dad are very built, I'm 6ft and have size 10 feet and his dad is built like a rugby player! I don't want them putting him in a 'high BMI' bracket when I don't trust the maths of it.


----------



## Beckettshades

L will come out light- sure I'll get a letter but her gosh consultant is happy with her so I'm not worried x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

They did it here too :) My son was classed as slightly underweight. They just sent a letter asking if we needed any support or a referral to a dietician. I told them I wasn't too concerned due to the fact as a child I was very very skinny and was that way naturally. He is energetic and healthy and they were happy with that :) Don't panic they don't tend to jump to conclusions x


----------



## seoj

If they do this with my LO- I'll opt out tbh. I think her weight is OUR concern. And if we had concerns, we'd absolutely discuss them with her pediatrician. I was chunkier as a kid... and I'm sure considered "overweight" with today's standards and silly BMI charts. I hate those! Which is what the school uses- while her Ped uses HER chart to track her progress over time. It's compared to the national average- but more important is how she is growing and her health.


----------



## alicecooper

They did it for my Lydia and Alex without telling us it was coming up, otherwise I would have opted out.


----------



## Amy_T

At my daughter's school they did it (privately) and just sent a letter home with the measurements on and a link to an NHS website with a BMI calculator on, that was it so it was just giving you the information and letting the parents decide what to do with it. I think its more for the government statistics so they can scaremonger us all in to thinking we're raising a generation of unhealthy children!


----------



## Boomerslady

Now I'm not sure what to do!!! My family think if I opt out it's making a show of myself. I just don't agree with BMI it's not a correct way to gauge weight, I mean a rugby player will show up as obese due to muscle weight. 

I dunno it just doesn't sit right. Is anyone going to opt out?

Are there any teachers on here, what are your thoughts of parents opting out? I'm overweight so am worried they might think I just don't care which isn't the case.


----------



## Dragonfly

Boomerslady said:


> Now I'm not sure what to do!!! My family think if I opt out it's making a show of myself. I just don't agree with BMI it's not a correct way to gauge weight, I mean a rugby player will show up as obese due to muscle weight.
> 
> I dunno it just doesn't sit right. Is anyone going to opt out?
> 
> Are there any teachers on here, what are your thoughts of parents opting out? I'm overweight so am worried they might think I just don't care which isn't the case.

My son is very underweight and I didn't want them doing it as he is starting to realize he smaller than others. It effected his sef esteem the docs talking about stunted growth . So I opted out of it. My hv had a go at me over it but explained to her that the docs can weigh him but not in front of the class which is what they did. I didnt want to have to go in to his whole medical history with a school nurse anyway. Hes being cared for, he has docs and peds thats all he needs. Its enough in my opinion. I understand they think some parents dont bother but some do and have valid reasons not too, If you think it will effect your child then say no. Its a choice.


----------



## lindseymw

alicecooper said:


> They did it for my Lydia and Alex without telling us it was coming up, otherwise I would have opted out.

Same for us. We didn't know anything about it until the letter came through the door.


----------



## RachA

Tbh I don't see what the problem is with having it done. DD will be having it and I know she'll come out as underweight. 

DS was overweight/obease when he had his done. All that happened was we got a letter through giving us the details. It was up to us what we did with that info.


----------



## chickenlegs

I am a teacher. To be honest, we are often confused as to why parents opt out. It seems bizarre - it is not a dig at parents, it is intended to be helpful advice. It is usually the children at the ends of the spectrum who opt out.


----------



## shanny

Pretty sure you can opt to be there if you wish .................as a teacher I cant recall many that opt out............it is meant to be supportive................schools also have a duty of care


----------



## Boomerslady

Thanks to the last 2 posters. I completely see what you mean and I wouldn't in any way want teachers to think I'm not bothered, I just have personal experience of this affecting my self esteem, plus if I have concerns about his weight I'll manage it myself.

Oh I don't know, I don't like rocking the boat and although he will be at the higher end of the spectrum he's not overweight. I might opt out when he gets older, I don't think it's appropriate for a teenager to be weighed in front of peers and then pulled out for being 'overweight'


----------



## Dragonfly

chickenlegs said:


> I am a teacher. To be honest, we are often confused as to why parents opt out. It seems bizarre - it is not a dig at parents, it is intended to be helpful advice. It is usually the children at the ends of the spectrum who opt out.[/QUOT
> 
> Some have valid reasons, not all the same.


----------



## shanny

[, I don't think it's appropriate for a teenager to be weighed in front of peers and then pulled out for being 'overweight'[/QUOTE]

I don't think children are weighed in front of anyone - not in my experience


----------



## shanny

If children are under care then opting out is totally understandable- sometimes these whole class/ year group can be a 'way in' if there are concerns about a child


----------



## Dragonfly

shanny said:


> [, I don't think it's appropriate for a teenager to be weighed in front of peers and then pulled out for being 'overweight'

I don't think children are weighed in front of anyone - not in my experience[/QUOTE]
They did in my sons school. Kinda shocked by that too as it was always away from others when I was in school. Wasnt just the reason I opted either as I said he has a team of docs and is home educated now anyway.


----------



## mummy2o

My son got weighed, which to be honest was quite an achievement for him due to his autism. So we got a letter saying he was overweight. I looked at him and he's very boney. They didn't do his height as he's one of the tallest in his year group so of course he'd have weighed more. It really is stupid as they don't look at the whole picture and just numbers.


----------



## shanny

I think its really bas practise if they are weighed in front of others whatever age


----------



## Gingerspice

I see it as no reason for concern about weighing in front oF others. It does depend how itz done but I assume there is no mention to the n children that they're underweight or overweight and fat etc. If it's simply done as a factual thing on your weight is x and their weight is x, it's no different to one seeing their height is different or their hands or feet are bigger/smaller. It will be the comments and attitude alongside that which may start making children realise it's a 'thing'. 

I reckon more kids will wonder why isn't y being weighed, is there some reason to be ashamed etc....

If children are being raised to embrace who they are, who others are and how we are all different then there doesn't have to be any fear for negative issues from it unless adults push that upon them.

Anyway my lo is at the drs lots and weighed regularly. She is underweight. We might be getti n g paediatric referral. It's part of who she is tho. She will most likely have to accept comments about being small and skinny etc for a long time. They don't have to become an issue or negative tho


----------



## JASMAK

As an outsider it seems the uk is extremely 'observed' with home visits and more weighing of kids. All seems strange to this Canadian. Do they really think uk parents are that bad that they need this much babysitting?


----------



## mummy2o

Its terrible in the UK. You have to be really careful here. You can take your child to hospital as they had an accident and have social services take them away. Which makes some parents scared to take them to hospital to begin with. Also if they are morbidly obese they also get taken away. It really has gotten over the top here and innocent people are suffering because of it.


----------



## shanny

mummy2o said:


> Its terrible in the UK. You have to be really careful here. You can take your child to hospital as they had an accident and have social services take them away. Which makes some parents scared to take them to hospital to begin with. Also if they are morbidly obese they also get taken away. It really has gotten over the top here and innocent people are suffering because of it.


I don't think the Uk is over the top.

Records have to be kept to try and protect children.


----------



## mummy2o

shanny said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Its terrible in the UK. You have to be really careful here. You can take your child to hospital as they had an accident and have social services take them away. Which makes some parents scared to take them to hospital to begin with. Also if they are morbidly obese they also get taken away. It really has gotten over the top here and innocent people are suffering because of it.
> 
> 
> I don't think the Uk is over the top.
> 
> Records have to be kept to try and protect children.Click to expand...

It does and it doesn't. They allow teenagers who are being beat up in their own homes or sexually abused to stay there, on one end of the scale. On the other end you have babies and small children who are being taken from parents and adopted before all the checks have been done as we have a shortage of babies for adoption. Also some of these parents haven't done anything yet having their children taken away. 

https://www.forced-adoption.com/recover-children.asp


----------



## JASMAK

Not to try to knock your country but I have been on this mostly UK website and to me, it sounds ott but this is just based on my perception from what I hear on here


----------



## Jchihuahua

I teach in reception so am very familiar with this. The school nurses come in during the term the children turn 5 and usually take a group of children, 3 at a time, into whichever room they are using and do the weighing, eye tests etc. They then will give a letter in a sealed envelope to the teacher to give to the parents at home time but the nurses do not share their findings with anyone else at school and do not talk to the teachers about it so it is private between the nurses and parents. The children actually find it quite exciting and love it as they get a sticker from the nurses! I have never known a child I have taught be upset by the experience or have their self esteem knocked in any way. In many years of teaching I have only ever had one parent opt out and the nurses did think it was strange that anyone would choose to opt out and it was commented on by them.


----------



## WW1

Jchihuahua said:


> I teach in reception so am very familiar with this. The school nurses come in during the term the children turn 5 and usually take a group of children, 3 at a time, into whichever room they are using and do the weighing, eye tests etc. They then will give a letter in a sealed envelope to the teacher to give to the parents at home time but the nurses do not share their findings with anyone else at school and do not talk to the teachers about it so it is private between the nurses and parents. The children actually find it quite exciting and love it as they get a sticker from the nurses! I have never known a child I have taught be upset by the experience or have their self esteem knocked in any way. In many years of teaching I have only ever had one parent opt out and the nurses did think it was strange that anyone would choose to opt out and it was commented on by them.

Agree with this. I've never had a child opt out and I've not known any child be upset about having it done. The measurements are taken quickly and discretely - schools don't get the info. It has never been done publicly in any of the schools I've taught in. It really isn't a big thing for the children in my opinion. It might be more strange for them if they were the only one who didn't go.


----------



## mandarhino

The other thing to keep in mind is not all parents realise that their child is overweight. Sometimes they need a nudge. There is a massive obesity problem in this country.


----------



## WW1

shanny said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Its terrible in the UK. You have to be really careful here. You can take your child to hospital as they had an accident and have social services take them away. Which makes some parents scared to take them to hospital to begin with. Also if they are morbidly obese they also get taken away. It really has gotten over the top here and innocent people are suffering because of it.
> 
> 
> I don't think the Uk is over the top.
> 
> Records have to be kept to try and protect children.Click to expand...

Mymmy2co: Can you please cite examples where a child has a genuine accident, there were no other concerns and they were "taken away". Or for that matter, a child who was taken away from parents for being morbidly obese with no other significant concerns? Unless you can back this up with a number of examples, I feel it is scaremongering and could prevent someone getting help for their child due to irrational fear. If the evidence is forthcoming then fair enough, I will stand corrected.


----------



## mummy2o

https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2013/12/06/social-workers-took-my-baby-away-at-birth-mum-tells-this-morning/ No abuse at all happened, but they claimed it might.

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/mum-who-fled-scotland-after-2801242 Having learning difficulties doesn't stop you being a good parent. 

There are a lot of forum posts about children being taken after a bruise appears also. If you want them, I don't mind linking them also when I get home later. Unless it has happened to you or someone you know, you don't really understand how bad the system is, especially after cases like baby P and child V. Although I do fully understand why they are doing it, I think its a bit OTT just for a bruise which you have no idea how it happened.

Also there was a documentary on it last night on ITV called Exposure: Don't Take My Child. Might be worth watching as they took a 6 hour old baby who had no physical harm but might be in the future.


----------



## WW1

mummy2o said:


> https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2013/12/06/social-workers-took-my-baby-away-at-birth-mum-tells-this-morning/ No abuse at all happened, but they claimed it might.
> 
> https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/mum-who-fled-scotland-after-2801242 Having learning difficulties doesn't stop you being a good parent.
> 
> There are a lot of forum posts about children being taken after a bruise appears also. If you want them, I don't mind linking them also when I get home later. Unless it has happened to you or someone you know, you don't really understand how bad the system is, especially after cases like baby P and child V. Although I do fully understand why they are doing it, I think its a bit OTT just for a bruise which you have no idea how it happened.
> 
> Also there was a documentary on it last night on ITV called Exposure: Don't Take My Child. Might be worth watching as they took a 6 hour old baby who had no physical harm but might be in the future.

Thanks for the response. I'll have a read and will look out for the documentary. 

In my experience as a teacher, social services do not take chn into care without very good reasons (in fact there are a number of chn I've worked with who live in horrible circumstances and are kept with parents despite this). Of course there may be miscarriages of justice but these will be very few and far between. The system isn't perfect and I'm no lover of "nanny state" mentality but safeguarding chn has to be a priority. If a doctor is unhappy with an explanation, they have a duty to report. We just need to be careful not to presume guilt without proper investigation. 

Also, I'm always dubious about stories in the media / Internet forums as they only give part of a story and (in the case of the newspapers) want to sell papers. That's not to say they are all false, I'm just not 100% sure they tell the full story. 

Sorry to hijack the original thread by the way OP! I'll stop now!


----------



## Noodlebear

We're obviously a little way off yet but the only time I would opt out was if I was worried about his weight and was already seeking advice from a doctor,I'd likely explain that to the school too. I wouldn't pull him out of something beneficial for no reason. Where's the sense in that?


----------



## Boomerslady

I had a talk with FOB about this and he too doesn't see the need to test a child's BMI but I do totally understand why the government do it and I think it's important children are kept an eye on as a lot of parents sadly aren't vigilant these days. We said we'd only opt him out when he's older of we thought it might harm his self esteem.


----------

